# Do you wear make-up every day and if so....



## ellienellie (Jun 27, 2008)

What do you use, and how long does it take you to get ready?

I wear it EVERY day (I'm addicted) I just can't "face" going bare!

I take between 30 minutes to an hour + (depending on what I'm doing and how well it's going...) some days nothing goes right! lol

I wear eyeshadow, liner, mascara and a little bit of mineral foundation and lip gloss.

I'm kinda addicted I guess...


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 29, 2008)

I wear make up everyday but it's only because i have to cover up my acne - i hate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When i'm not going out i just wear mineral foundation but if i'm going somewhere it depends if im feeling like wearing colours or not...definitely liquid foundation. If i'm just doing basic stuff then it takes me about 15 mins; this includes foundation, blush and some lipgloss, maybe some mascara if i feel like it. But when i do eye make up it can take up to 40 mins. Also depends on how bad my skin is that day and how long it takes to cover everything up lol


----------



## clarity (Jun 29, 2008)

for work it takes me about 20min thats the basics just foundation blush and mascara, but normally probably half hour - 45min


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 29, 2008)

I wear it everyday (if I go out or not). 
It takes me about 10-15 minutes for everyday but If I am wearing eyeshadow, It takes maybe 20 minutes. 
During School, I did my full face in 5-10 minutes including eyeshadow. 
My usually routine is: primer, concealer, foundation, powder, mascara, blush and or bronzer, lip product (tinted lipbalm, lipstick, gloss). If I'm wearing eyeshadow I add a eye base, shadow and maybe liner.


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 29, 2008)

I normally wear only tinted moisturizer and blush when I work, so like 2 minutes?! lol

If I'm going to the mall or something on the weekend I'll throw some liner and mascara in the mix.

I really only play up my eyes when I'm going out for the night or something then it's usually like 30 mins.


----------



## jamie89 (Jun 29, 2008)

i wear makeup every day as well. even as a college student with 8AM classes every day ha :/


----------



## Zantedge (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't wear it every single day but when I do I take about 15 mins (unless I do something super complicated). Thats concealer/powder, blush and/or bronzer, base + eyeshadow, eyeliner, curl lashes + mascara, lipbalm, lipstick, lipgloss. Takes longer if I do something more interesting with my eyeshadow, wear lashes or add more coverage to my face. Sometimes I'll wear less makeup though, just depends on what I feel like.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Jun 29, 2008)

i wear it most of the time. theres probably one day out of the week that i dont wear it .. two if my face is lucky lOl.
for the days that i have time to put on "flawless"make up. it'll take me about 30-45 min. other days it'll take me like 10min.. which only consists of moisturizer, concealer, powder foundation, and curling the eyelashes and im out the door.


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 29, 2008)

up until about a year ago, i used to do a subtle smokey eye every day! i thought i looked ridiculous if i had minimal make up on. seriously... i look back and wonder how i did it every morning. it only took me 10-20 minutes (depending on how sleepy i was).

but now, i just wear the neccessitys. my routine is - primer, concealer, foundation, blush, powder, highlighter, mascara primer, curl eyelashes (if i have time/can be bothered), mascara, touch of liquid liner, brows, and thats it. it sounds a lot but i can do it under 5 minutes if i'm really rushing!!

if i did my old routine now it'd prob take me at least half an hour!


----------



## COBI (Jun 29, 2008)

My basic everyday look (which includes foundation, concealer, contour, blush, minimal eyeshadow, mascara, lip liner, l/s and l/g) takes about 10 minutes.  Sounds like a lot of makeup, but is typically a "nude" look.  A good bit of that time is spent switching train cases and brushes.  If I was more organized with the stuff I use daily (put them in one spot instead of different cases), I could do the actual application in under 5 minutes.

Of course, the 10 minutes doesn't include the moisturizer and wait time after moisturizing.  But routine is essentially, get out of shower, moisturize, dress (or partial dress), products in hair, makeup, hair, (finish dressing) and leave.  It takes me about 20-25 minutes total from the time I get out of the shower until I'm ready to leave assuming I know what I wearing and it is already ironed.

If I am doing something special (like major eyes) then it takes a little longer; the actual time depends on if I have an actual idea or am just trying things out as I go.


----------



## dollbaby (Jun 29, 2008)

I wear make-up everyday even if I'm not going anywhere however, my make-up routine varies during seasons. Since it's summer, my make-up is minimal. It's way too hot to fuss around with it. Unless, I'm going out to dinner or there are special events going on. In the summer it's usually just tinted moisturizer, bronzer, blush, black eyeliner (just top lashes), mascara, and lipgloss. (this is everyday after moisturizing). It doesn't feel cakey and my skin breathes in the hot/humid weather.  Takes 10 minutes tops. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Once the weather starts to get cold I'll wear: primer, liquid foundation, pressed powder, bronzer, blush, eyshadow, eye liner, mascara, and lipgloss. I tend to go heavy on the eyes. (since the weather isn't crazy hot anymore so I won't have it dripping down my face lol). This will take me 30 minutes (give or take if I make some mistakes) since I take my time with my eyes. I have to wake up extra early for work so I can do my make-up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it's a real pain, but it's so worth it.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 29, 2008)

i wear makeup if anyone other than family is going to see me (even when it's just family, though, i still usually put something on.)

mineral foundation, fill in my brows and mascara at least. usually, blush, lipstick or gloss and eyeshadow, too.


----------



## mariecinder (Jun 29, 2008)

I wear make up everyday to work. Usually takes about 20mins for full foundation, shadow, etc.

If I'm not leaving the house I'll skip it, but if I go anywhere, even just through the drive thru, I have to put at least foundation on!


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 29, 2008)

I wear it nearly every day. I will always apply MSF Natural, fill in my brows, highlight my face, line my eyes, put some colour on my lids and apply blush and gloss. Somehow this takes me about 60 min but I like to take my time and I do stuff in between like eat breakfast, get dressed and check out Spektra lolz! Sometimes on my days off I don't bother but I will if I go out to socialize, shop etc. I like looking polished >_<


----------



## MACPixie (Jun 29, 2008)

Everyday I do a full face (cleanse, toner, moisturize, primer, liquid foundation, concealer, powder, bronzer, blush, highlight) and full eyes (base, shadow/pigments, liner mascara) but usually nude lips (I work at a vet hospital so lipgloss is a dog hair magnet!)

edited to add: takes me a total of 15-20 min max. Usually around 10-15, I don't tend to do anything complex on work days/days when I have early classes.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 29, 2008)

I wear makeup every day yes, because I have bad skin and I feel exposed and like I need to hide away otherwise. If I'm just at the house with family then no I won't put any makeup on because there's really no need.

If I am wearing makeup to college or work I will do a full face - primer, foundation, concealor, MSF natural, blush/bronzer, highlighter, natural looking eye neutrals/browns, mascara, then lipstick and lipglass. If I'm going out or seeing friends I'll go with something more bright on my eyes and lips and do some eyeliner too. I don't typically wear eyeliner, not really sure why just don't like it that much and I always have trouble with the liquid stuff.

Usually I can complete my makeup in about 10/15 minutes if I'm really pushed for time. Otherwise I'd taken 30+ minutes and do it all leisurely. This is just for makeup mind, doing my hair takes another 15 minutes from when it's dry! I get up pretty early and manage to leave the house ontime at 8.15am.


----------



## brittanymorgan (Jun 29, 2008)

i don't wear make up everyday, am i the only one??? i would say i wear a full face of make up 90% of the time. the rest of the time, i either wear no make up (i get real lazy sometimes.) or just put on mascara and lip gloss when i'm running errands..


----------



## COBI (Jun 29, 2008)

There are days, particularly in the summer, when I just put on moisturizer, lips and go.


----------



## hr44 (Jun 29, 2008)

Honestly during school I went maybe 2 days of wearing and the other days NOT. 
But that's mainly because I had labs those other days and I just don't bother with it.
So I've gotten pretty used to mixing it up of going completely bare to getting done. It's very black and white with me. 

I don't like going in the middle of just basics, might as well put nothing on or  finish up the look. Minimal for me is a task I rather not deal with. It's strange, I know.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't wear makeup everyday... I'd say usually 4-5x a week I do, but some days I just don't feel like it. I feel better wearing it, but if it's too hot, I'm too tired, etc., I'll live, LOL.

For a normal day, I'll do liquid concealer, mineral foundation, blush, brows, eyeshadow, eyeliner, mascara, lipbalm. Because I can take my time, it usually takes me about 20 minutes or so to do this, but I can do it in 10-15 if pushed.


----------



## MirrorWhorexD (Jun 30, 2008)

no :3.

because it's summer break for me right now. i don't go out everyday.

even if i do, i don't always wear makeup. only on "special" days. but i always moisturize and use sunscreen and such skin care.

like :

mondays : when it sets a first impression for the week. 10 minutes. concealer if needed, foundation, lower smudged eyeliner, lip balm.

friday : for people to remember your look by. 15 minutes. concealer if needed, foundation, upper eyeliner, lip balm.

other weekdays : too lazy to put on makeup everyday, so sometimes i don't. but when i do : 5 minutes. powder, lip balm, and sometimes upper eyeliner, sometimes lower smudged eyeliner, but never the preceding two together.

saturday / sunday : ONLY if there's an outing or a date. 20 minutes. concealer, foundation, upper eyeliner, lower smudged eyeliner, dusted blush, lip gloss. (if i'm not going anywhere, i don't wear makeup.)

first day of ________ : school, work, camp, etc. first impression. 20 minutes. concealer, foundation, dusted blush, upper eyeliner, lower smudged eyeliner, lip balm.

picture day : gotta look good, right? :3. 20 minutes. concealer, foundation, lower smudged eyeliner, dusted blush, dusted contour, super dusted highlight, lip gloss.

last day of ________ : school, work, camp, etc. for people to remember your look by. 15 minutes. concealer, foundation, lip gloss. (for that laid back summer chick look, you know? xD.)


----------



## Renee (Jul 1, 2008)

I wear a full face everyday..primer, foundation, concealer,powder, contour, blush,highlighter,eyeshadow primer,a combo of eyeshadows (no less than 4),mascara primer,mascara ,lipliner,lipstick and or lipgloss.Whew!That's a lot...This usually takes me about 40 minutes every morning and on the weekends, longer because I like to experiment!


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jul 1, 2008)

i wear a full face everyday and it takes me about 20 mins. if im doing someone elses it takes me the same amount of time if i have everything i need.


----------



## pat (Jul 1, 2008)

I always wear makeup!  Even to the grocery. hahahaha..

When I'm just going to the grocery, I'll just put on foundation, blush, mascara, and maybe l/s or lg.  That only takes me around 5/10 minutes?

For a full face, it'll take me around 30 mins and if I'm not in a rush, and want to look flawless, maybe 40 min. to an hour. hahaha...


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 1, 2008)

Um. I do a basic, non-MAC face everyday which takes like 5 minutes. I sometimes skip on the weekends though.

-Powder foundation 
-Blush
-lid color (usually a cream eyeshadow)
-Lip balm (like a tendertone)
-mascara
-brows filled and gelled

and that's all. I don't use MAC products everyday.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2008)

i wear make up every day i go to work (5 days a week) and it takes me about 30 mins to put my face one! this includes foundation, powder, blush, eyes(usually i use 3 shadows/piggies sometimes 4) and lips.

on my days off if i'm meeting friends then i do my face whihc will take 40 mins because i'll spend more time on my eyes. but a night out is when i really take my time! usually takes me about an hour to hour and a half doing my face. because i like it to look perfect!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 3, 2008)

I do indeed wear makeup every day, figure the world has to see me at my best! Going without makeup for me would be like pulling a Britney and as Charlotte Dawson said on ANTM, "I don't want to see your personal Fiesta, honey".

Back to the point though, it can take anywhere from 7 to 30 minutes. On a light day I'll just do mascara, a shadow or two, something on the lips, and then Northern Light MSF. On a work day it can take as much as 30 minutes, 20 alone on the eyes. My mascara can take up to 5 minutes alone since I use Clinique High Definition, which is great on but a P.I.T.A. to work with. Then you have pigments and liners and well, on an average day I can use at least 8 products on my eyes. Then the rest of the face is just MSF and lips.


----------



## Celly (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't wear makeup everyday. I have a 2 year old and a 2 month old. I wear it when I have the time to squeeze it in. Before I had kids I wore it everyday.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jul 3, 2008)

I only go crazy with eyeshadow about twice a week, usually on weekends when I'm going out. Otherwise I'll do concealer, tinted mousturizer, powder, mascara, a taupey blend in my shadow, smooth harmony BP, laura mercier face tint and whatever blush im feeling. oh of course ALWAYS lipglass lol


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 3, 2008)

i dont wear makeup everyday. i like being able to finally feel good about myself with a bare face! i never wear heavy foundation either. most days im a 2 shadow/blush/mascara girl other days i glam it up. i always fill my brows and gel them though. my lashes are natural black so im lucky for that too!


----------



## star25 (Jul 4, 2008)

Yup, everyday and I enjoy doing it.. it's not something I consider to be a chore. My hair on the other hand... pain in the ass. I usually just style my side bags and pull the rest back.

But anyway, back to makeup... On a daily basis I wear: moisturizer, studio fix, concealer, bronzer, golden or nude e/s with a slightly darker colour in the crease, black e/l, mascara, blush, gloss and an eyebrow pencil.

Same goes for evening, only I'll do a smoky eye.

It doesn't even take me that long. I guess when something becomes such a routine you just breeze thru it.

On lazy days like Sundays I don't put anything on my skin... I just let it breathe. If I have to run to the store I throw on my sunglasses and some gloss.


----------



## melliquor (Jul 4, 2008)

I wear makeup everyday.  My basic look is foundation or powder, bit of concealer, blush, ricepaper e/s, f/l on top, liner on waterline, mascara, and lippie.  I can usually do that in about 15-20.  If I add lots of e/s... about another 20 min.  I am a perfectionist and take forever but I love it.  It is my ME time.


----------



## sweetface (Jul 7, 2008)

No, because while i love makeup, I love my skin more. I only wear it when i'm going out on the wkd, like to dinner or something, or on a date. If i'm bored I might play with some eyeshadow and throw on some blush but I rarely bother with a full face (primer, concealer, foundation).

my daily routine is moisturizer, lip balm....that's it (maybe mascara if I'm not feeling lazy). I don't even bother wearing my contacts everyday since I like my glasses.


----------



## user68 (Jul 7, 2008)

I must have been wearing at least foundation and mascara every day for nearly 10 years now, wow.  I wish I could do "bare" but my skin is terrible and if I did I would feel so self conscious.

In the mourning it’s usually: tone, moisturize, prime, mineral foundation, blush, curls lashes, mascara (10 minutes)

And if I have time I do the brows, lips and eyes but this is rare. (+ 10-15 minutes)


----------



## impassioned (Jul 10, 2008)

I wear it on the days that I go out. If not, I just veg out at home, bare-faced. On the days that I do wear makeup, it takes me around 15 minutes tops for me to do concealer, mineral foundation, blush, highlighters, and eyeliner. I will take more time on makeup for special occasions, maybe 30 minutes.


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 10, 2008)

I wear it almost everyday, it depends on where I go.. I basically like to have colors on my lids when I go even only for grocery shopping or dropping off a mail. Many times though I go with bare face, I just use skincare 'cause I like to keep my face smooth and healthy. 

So I'd say I'm an eye make up addict, I use shadows and mascara.. I use lipbalm all the time and sometimes lipsticks/glosses..


----------



## dolcedaniela (Jul 15, 2008)

*I wear make up everyday
You wanna be consistent, you don't wanna look like a better version of yourself only half of the time...

If I had to go out and only had 15 minutes to do make up, I'd need;
1. prime, foundation and light powder
2. Black liner to thicken lash line plus mascara
3. White shadow/liner to highlight browbone, teardrop and waterline
4. Highlight cheekbone and lightly bronze cheeks
5. a pink lip is my favorite to top things off

(PS I love a 50s Esq cat eye liner, it creates an almond shape eye, which I lack and is a quick way to pull in the focus to your eyes)
*


----------



## ktdetails (Jul 15, 2008)

I WANT to wear makeup everyday.  I can not bare how I feel when I see myself without makeup. Ugh. My face is flush red, I have acne, and I have invisible blonde eyelashes, and no pigmentation in my lips.  Thank god for makeup!!!  It makes me feel human!  When I don't wear makeup - I break out even worse... go figure.  

I'm trying to stream line my routine:

Cleanse, tone, moisturize, primer, concealer, MSFN, brows filled in, blush, smudged liner on upper lid only, mascara, tendertone.

I would say it takes 10-15 min.

If I really "do" my eyes... then 30 minutes.


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Celly* 

 
_I don't wear makeup everyday. I have a 2 year old and a 2 month old. I wear it when I have the time to squeeze it in. Before I had kids I wore it everyday._

 


i know what you mean i have a 6, almost 2 and 3 month old. but i do do my make up almost every day b/c it gives me that me time. even if its 15 mins or so to think to myself in the bathroom. i also get to try new combos and play with my make up. now if i am going out it might take me about 1/2 an hour or so.


----------



## athena123 (Jul 15, 2008)

Count me among those who DON'T wear makeup every day! A lot of reasons for this, even though I think I look better when I DO spend the extra 15-30 minutes it takes....

1. For the most part, my skin is clear enough that I don't feel absolutely awful when I opt out of makeup. 
2. I work from home the majority of the time, but when I go into the office, I wear daytime makeup suitable for the professional world.
3. It's been so freaking hot! Runny makeup that comes off when you sweat looks MUCH worse than no makeup, lol...
4. When I go off for long walks and know I'll be exerting myself, I don't bother. 

When I know I have errands to run after work, I'll take a few minutes to apply it. During the winter and colder months, I'm more likely to wear it every day because my mineral makeup doesn't run in the cooler temperatures. 

It's possible that IF I find a great makeup that feels as good as my minerals that can really stand up to heat, high temperatures, humidity and perspiration, I'll be more inclined to apply it during the summer.


----------



## QueenEmB (Jul 15, 2008)

For work I always wear make-up - mineral foundation, concealer if needed, blush, highlight, eye base, shadow (2 colours and a highlight usually), liner, mascara, lipgloss/balm/stick.

I usually allocate about 20-25 minutes in the mornings.

At weekends if depends what I'm doing. I like to have days off make-up although I enjoy putting it on so sometimes on a quiet weekend afternoon I'll try out some looks and have a little practice!


----------



## taitu101 (Jul 21, 2008)

Pretty much. It depends on what I'm doing though.
Most days it's just foundation, blush, mascara, eyeliner, and gloss. That only takes about 10-15 minutes. 
Sometimes I go a little crazy with the eyeliner and eyeshadow and try something new. That takes maybe 30 minutes.


----------



## wilhelmina (Jul 21, 2008)

I wear makeup every day. Foundation/concealer is obligatory, as I have a few scars on my face. Then usually powder, always eyeshadows, mascara, sometimes a blush/bronzer but it depends on my mood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It usually takes me 10-20 minutes. I must admit that makeup in the morning is sort of a ritual for me, as it's only then that I have time to relax, listen to the radio and play with colours


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jul 21, 2008)

Any look I do usually takes me about ten minutes.
I rarely apply foundation, so that saves me a lot of time.
I color in my eyebrows, I prime my eyelids, put on eyeshadow, eyeliner, mascara, and lipstick.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't wear makeup during the day. Maybe some lip gloss if any. 
when I go out @ night, full face makeup


----------



## coconuts04963 (Jul 21, 2008)

I do daily because I enjoy it, makeup is fun! It takes me about 10-15 mins or so. Heres what I do/use:

1. Apply UDPP to lids.
2. Cover dark circles and spots with Chanel TI Compact
3. Dust MSFN all over face,Nars Laguna and MAC Dollymix on cheeks
4. MAC Mulch on lid and smudged on lower lashline
5. Chanel Extra-Cils on lashes and Clear mascara on brows.
6. Always Subculture lipliner with whatever gloss I chose that day, usually Pink Poodle, Nymphette or Oh Baby

So, lid primer, concealer, powder, bronzer, blush, shadow, mascara, lip gloss


----------



## aimee (Jul 21, 2008)

i wear make up everyday (full face) ...i dont like my skin its oily and i have to cover my break outs
it takes me around 15 minutes during week
40 min. when i do something special (mostly on weekends)


----------



## Ithica (Jul 21, 2008)

I normally wear make up, even if i am at home doing nothing but on sundays are usually my day off  I normally set aside an hour to get ready but im normally done way before that.

I would normally wear:

-blush
-highlight
-primer
-foundation (mineral)
-setting powder
-brow thingy
-udpp
-3/4 eyeshadow colours
-liner
-mascara
-gloss

Didnt realise i wore so much hehe.


----------



## analepsis (Jul 21, 2008)

I wear makeup pretty much every day, mainly because I have slightly oily skin and dark circles so I tend not to like going out with nothing on. I give myself a break at the weekends though, to let my skin breathe a little haha.
At the moment my routine takes me about 10 or 15 minutes, not including cleansing/exfoliating and moisturising. I use Prep & Prime face, then apply natural MSF and Touche Eclat, followed by Chanel Irréelle Blush in In Love (my favourite blush ever!). Then I have to do my brows because my face feels naked without filled-in brows lol! Then a touch of mascara and a lipgloss; at the moment I use an Estée Lauder Pure Pops gloss a lot because it's not too sticky and it's a nice natural colour. If I've got a little extra time, I'll put some UDPP on and use some Guerlain Terracotta Khol in Oriental Bronze because I adore the colour, but usually I don't bother. I like it too much to use it every day and run the risk of having the expensive thing run out on me...
If I'm going out or doing something special I might make the effort to do an eyeshadow "look" but more often than not, I end up rushing to do it and get annoyed and end up wiping it all off and doing the basics hehe. If it goes right it takes about half an hour probably.


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't like wearing makeup everyday, I like giving my skin a good break on the week-ends especially if I'm staying at home. And I don't see the point on wearing makeup when doing your washing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just wear a good moisturizer and lipbalm and that pretty much all.

That being said, when it's time to go to work I like to pamper myself a little bit more. It's been ages since I wore foundation, the only one I really like now is the compact sun protection with SPF 30 by Shiseido because you can build yourself a really light covering or a heavier one by wetting the sponge. 

Most of the time, I only wear concealer, powder, blush, some light e/s, a bit of mascara and gloss (or sometimes just lipbalm). As I've got dark brown eyes plus long and black lashes, I've discovered that not wearing any mascara is ok and I'm not wearing any since a month now. 

If I'm going to a party, that's another story. I love playing with colors and textures & I love really really dark smokey eyes with nude lips.


----------



## txchiclady (Jul 27, 2008)

My mother never went a day without makeup in her adult life and still wore makeup even though she was 94 years old.  She told me once that it made her feel complete and it made her feel good and she had the best skin ever.  
So I used to not wear makeup very much much less everyday.  Now, I have decided to listen to my mom (she was so smart sometimes!) and make up everyday, even if it's just tinted moisturizer and mascara......something to make me look put together and something to make me feel good about myself.  So YES!  everyday!


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 30, 2008)

I wear makeup to work everyday, Nothing bright or noticeably colorful but I wear a subtle neutral look. On the weekends I will play with my makeup, and I wear something even if I'm just going to the grocery store. 

On occasion I have had to run out the door with literally 2 minutes to do my makeup, when this happens I will curl my lashes, put on some dollymix blush and grab a pinky-coral or rose l/g. With out these things I literally don't even want to make eye contact cause I feel naked.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MirrorWhorexD* 

 
_no :3.

because it's summer break for me right now. i don't go out everyday.

even if i do, i don't always wear makeup. only on "special" days. but i always moisturize and use sunscreen and such skin care.

like :

mondays : when it sets a first impression for the week. 10 minutes. concealer if needed, foundation, lower smudged eyeliner, lip balm.

friday : for people to remember your look by. 15 minutes. concealer if needed, foundation, upper eyeliner, lip balm.

other weekdays : too lazy to put on makeup everyday, so sometimes i don't. but when i do : 5 minutes. powder, lip balm, and sometimes upper eyeliner, sometimes lower smudged eyeliner, but never the preceding two together.

saturday / sunday : ONLY if there's an outing or a date. 20 minutes. concealer, foundation, upper eyeliner, lower smudged eyeliner, dusted blush, lip gloss. (if i'm not going anywhere, i don't wear makeup.)

first day of ________ : school, work, camp, etc. first impression. 20 minutes. concealer, foundation, dusted blush, upper eyeliner, lower smudged eyeliner, lip balm.

picture day : gotta look good, right? :3. 20 minutes. concealer, foundation, lower smudged eyeliner, dusted blush, dusted contour, super dusted highlight, lip gloss.

last day of ________ : school, work, camp, etc. for people to remember your look by. 15 minutes. concealer, foundation, lip gloss. (for that laid back summer chick look, you know? xD.)_

 
Haha, you sound just like me. I don't go back to school until August 18th, so I'm trying to enjoy the rest of my shitty summer while I can, haha.


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 1, 2008)

I wear make up allmost every day, that is when ever I leave the house.
Must have products for me are foundation, concealer, loose powder, mascara and a lip product, usuallu a lip gloss or a lip palm. Things that I use allmost everyday are cake eyeliner, bronzer for contouring and eyeshadow. 
Because I like to sleep late I don't have much time to do my face in the morning so when I leave the house I may have only my foundation and powder on and I do the rest in the buss.. In all it takes me prolly about 10-20 minutes to do my basic face.


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Aug 1, 2008)

I wouldnt go out without makeup.. i need at least mascara. but to do a full makeup it takes me 20 minutes


----------



## MACForME (Aug 1, 2008)

I do also. Every single day. My routine is the same, cleanser, primer *with an SPF*. Mineralized foundation, concealer if/where needed. Eyes are a paint of some sort, and no less that 3 shadows. i don't always use liner though. I do use a lash primer and mascara. It can take me upwards of 20 minutes. BUT.. i have done my face, added a paint and a swipe of an MSF (Northern Lights, So Ceylon etc) on my eyes and out the door. But i don'y do this when i'm super super late!


----------



## seonmi (Aug 1, 2008)

I do wear makeup everyday because my skin is not that great. I don't have serious skin problem but it is not the flawless perfect skin we all dream of. Tinted moisturizer, blush, eye makeup, bronzer ... so full face make-up but I try not avoid the cakey or too bright/dark looks. I usually go for something slightly colorful, so definately not neutral (except on the days we have meetings and stuff)

It takes me about an hour to get ready and about half an hour for makeup only (I'm super slow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) So I race with the clock every morning trying to not miss the bus. Sometimes, I have to put on lipstick and buff my face a bit more, fix my eye brows at work


----------



## mslips (Aug 1, 2008)

yea, either natural or dramatic


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 3, 2008)

Absolutely not. Esp not in summer. I didn't wear any at all this week, actually.


----------



## s0xjuicy (Aug 3, 2008)

I wear makeup whenever I go out, which is just liner & mascara. It usually takes me about 5-10 minutes, or 15 minutes tops if my eyeliner is coming out wonky.


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 3, 2008)

I only wear makeup if I'm going somewhere...I usually just wear concealer,a little bit of moisturizer with spf (because my foundation doesn't have it), a little bit of liquid foundation and some blush(takes about 10 min. tops)...I really only do my eyes if I'm going somewhere 'special'(which takes about 30 min. tops) add in the hair and it takes A LOT longer lol


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 3, 2008)

I wear makeup whenever I'm going out. In the last year I'm doing nothing less than a full face makeup, which is probably a habit I should kick... In the mornings when I get ready to work I wear foundation, concealer, powder, blush, lipstick and lipgloss, and on my eyes: a base of some sorts, at least 3 eyeshadows and mascara. If time allows, I add bronzer and eyeliner.
I take 20 minutes at the least - usually longer because I tend to stop and think what would look right for my outfit, what kind of a combination I can try today...


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 3, 2008)

i only wear makeup when i go out even when i go to the mailbox which is only a block away. when i'm at home, i don't wear anything at all. i don't think its necessary to wear makeup when you're at your own house.


----------



## Lucenah (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, if it's just an everyday basic thing, it takes me about half an hour :-/ I spend a lot of time on my eyes particularly,and I lovee coloured eyeshadow, but I find that takes a lot of thinking and planning to look right.  

And yeah.  On a normal day I ALWAYS wash my face and moisturize, then use teeny bit of blush and a teeny bit of powder to even out my skin tone. For my eyes, I use primer, eyeliner, mascara, and some eyeshadow.  What my shadow looks like always depends on my mood, lol - somedays I only have one colour, sometimes I have three or more :-/

For my lips some lip balm and a bit of gloss.... I don't even do my lips at home, I do it on the bus or in the car or something, lol [= I'm not picky about them.  They're full and pigmented enough as they are, all they REALLY need is some moisturizing, really.  


If it's a special occasion, I put more effort into it, lol (obviously).  I would add some concealer.  It could take up to an hour...
If I'm just going out to the corner store or the car wash or whatever, my minimum makeup is liner and MAYBE some gloss.  I feel really weird if I don't wear at least a little bit of black eyeliner on my top lashes, since my glasses make my eyes look very small and putting on that little bit of liner offsets it [=


----------



## spoiledkiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

I wear makeup every day. If I'm at home and only my parents will see me I'll put a little concealer over my blemishes, because if my mom sees a single pimple she'll start commenting on how bad my skin is. When I go out I wear concealer, foundation, mascara, and lip gloss. If I'm going out at night I'll throw on some eyeliner and blush. It takes me between 30-40 minutes depending on how much I have to conceal that day. Sometimes if I'm by myself at home and I feel blah, I'll throw on a little concealer and foundation to make myself feel better. I'm so used to seeing myself with makeup that when I'm not wearing any I feel ugly.


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't wear mu everyday (day's off, in a hurry, don't care who sees me days lol)...Most of the time its eye and face primer, concealer, powder, blush, mascara, lippie, one or two eye colors, and line the top lash line...I can usually have that done in about 15-20 mins....Now if I'm going out and do all kinds of wild or dramatic mu, then it takes me 30-40 mins...depending on how many times I screw up lol


----------



## JesseVanity (Aug 21, 2008)

.....


----------



## MAC*alicious (Aug 21, 2008)

I wear makeup every day but I don't use my makeup Sundays when we don't go out of the house.
For every day work I need 10-20 minutes, I always use a little bit liquid foundation, powder, blush, mascara and liner, when I have a little bit more time I use eyeshadows. Lip gloss are always in my handbag.
I have good skin but she's oily and I need my powder... and my lashes are long but so blond you don't see them good, black mascara is always my must have!
And for birthdays, partys or to go out private I need 30-60 minutes, I always look what color my clothes have and experimented then with makeup in those colors and so on... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that took a lot of time but I love it


----------



## EllieFerris (Aug 21, 2008)

I wear full make-up every day, except for false lashes, unless I'm not leaving the house. It takes me about an hour. I feel I don't have a choice because I'm overweight. I hope that if people see my face, they won't notice the rest...

And, I do it by weather...

90 and up degrees, eyes and lips are done, See Thru cheek jelly, but no foundation or powder 
80 - 89 degrees - eyes and lips are done, blush/contour, Face and Body with a touch here and there of pressed Studio Fix powder 
70 to 79 degrees - eyes and lips are done, blush/contour, concealer and Studio Fix pressed powder 
below 70 degrees - the whole works with Select SPF 15 foundation and Select Sheer loose powder 
Now, if I'm going out, I'll add false lashes and use Full Coverage foundation with Select Sheer loose powder 
And of course I have different shades of foundation/powder for different seasons. I don't even want to think how much money I've spent! LOL


----------



## QueenEmB (Aug 21, 2008)

Not every day - sundays i'm usually just in the house so I'll give my face a breather.

I always wear make-up for work (mineral foundation, blush/contour, shadow, liner, mascara, lipstick or gloss) and it takes about 15 to 20 minutes to apply. I like to look "put together" at work since I work in an office and everyone is pretty well paid and well dressed. 

At weekends in the daytime if I'm out and about I would usually wear less make-up - maybe a "my face, but better" look.

I enjoy putting on make-up and practicing my techniques.


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes I wear it every day.. I just look VERY tired without concealer and mascara, these are my basics, but everyday I use concealer, foundation, blush, powder, highlighter, some neutral eyeshadow and sometimes eyeliner, curl eyelashes, mascara, and fill in my brows. oh and of course lipbalm


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 21, 2008)

I wear eye makeup every day except on weekends when I stay home. I wear foundation only when I need to look extra good.

Blush and lipstick when I'm in the mood.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 21, 2008)

i only wear makeup if im going somewhere, i think it's important i let my skin breath once in a while.  
And when i do wear makeup.. it usually takes from 20 mins - 1 hour depending on how dramatic/natural i want it and where im going!


----------



## Nadeshda (Aug 21, 2008)

If I'm just staying at home, I don't put anything on.
But if I'm going somewhere, I generally put concealer on my (really) dark circles and mascara, but sometimes I wake up to late for classes and just don't have time :S If I have 20 minutes to spare, I'll do concealer, eyes, and lipgloss/lipstick, or concealer, mascara, foundation, blush and lips. To do eyes, face and lips, I need more than just 20 minutes.


----------



## Aingail (Sep 1, 2008)

I always wear make-up if I have to work or have to go outside. I wear some more make-up if I have a party or going out with some friends. When I'm at home the whole day, I don't wear any make-up.


----------



## florabundance (Sep 1, 2008)

When i'm home, i wear no make up. 
On holiday if i'm out during the day times, usually some l/g will suffice but it depends.
When I go out at home though - be it shopping, to watch a movie, to a bar - i'll wear more or less a full face.


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 7, 2008)

I wear some kind of makeup everyday. If I don't intend to go anywhere, I'll still do a light layer of mineral foundation, blush, lip balm, curl lashes/mascara just in case I change my mind....(5 min)

For work if I have time I do a full face (liquid or powder foundation, concealer, eyeshadow, liner, mascara, bronzer/highlighter, blush, lip liner, lipgloss or lipstick), I'll do that. (40 min)

If I'm in a rush, work makeup is just powder foundation, concealer, cream e/s, blush, mascara, and lipgloss in the car. (5-15 min)

I'm trying not to look at my hyperpigmentation as much as possible while it's fading...so makeup is essential, not to mention fun


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 7, 2008)

woopsee


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 7, 2008)

Well I am glad to see that there are people that take just as long as I do to do their face.
Seriously guys I don't have any friends that do what I do with the makeup thing... and when we go out the always ask why i'm late and why it takes me so long to do my make up.. and I just say shut up I am taking my time.

Anyway.. it takes me about 45 minutes to an hour to do my makeup properly.. without rushing.
My routine is moisturize - prime - conceal - foundation - prime eyes - blush - eye shadow - liners - mascara - lips... 

Most of the time I am running late for the train to work and I end up throwing on a clear gloss until I get to work then I finish the mascara and lipstick.


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 7, 2008)

I wear my makeup everyday :O But only if I go out of the house, if it's a day where I'm lounging around, I just stay in my PJ's and wash my face doing my skincare steps. 

But when I'm going out, it takes me about 15 to 20 minutes to do my makeup depending on what I put on. And it goes like this:

Skincare (moisturizing, eye cream, etc)
Eye Primer (I use UDPP and Too Faced Second Base for my eye bases)
Eye Makeup (Eyeshadow, pigments, etc)
Eyeliner
Mascara
Face Primer - Smashbox Photofinish
Liquid Facemakeup (MAC Satinfinish)
Concealer
Power Facemakeup (MAC MSF in Light)
Eyebrows
Blush
Eyeglitter/any extras I put on
Lipstick/lipgloss/whatever I put on

:O Yeah I do a lot. I'm a tard, but I've been doing it for years so yeah XD


----------



## mrsgray (Sep 8, 2008)

I wear makeup when I have to work cause it's required and to run errands or whatnot sometimes I will do a partial face, not full on with eyeshadows,etc. If I'm home with nowhere to go, I just have a clean, moisturized face.

Partial= powder, concealer,fill-in eyebrows, mascara & gloss

It can take me anywhere from 10 min. to 20 min. 10min if I'm running errands, 20min to get ready for work.


----------



## Korms (Sep 8, 2008)

If I'm not leaving the house I will not wear make up.

If I'm just popping to the supermarket, or going to Uni then I'll buff on a little mineral foundation, a bit of blush and fill my eyebrows.  This takes about 5 to 10 minutes.

For a night out, it really depends how glam I feel.  I can happily go out clubbing with just foundation, blush, eyeliner and mascara on.  If I feel like pushing the boat out I'll make an effort with eyeshadow and false lashes.  I'm not big on wearing lipstick or gloss, a bit of vaseline will usually suffice.  So, getting ready for a night out will take between 20 minutes to an hour.

When I'm camping at a music festival I will not take much make up, partly because it is mostly MAC and it's worth quite a bit so if it were to get stolen from my tent I'd be pretty upset.  Because of this, I usually make do with a bit of concealer and a cheap mineral finishing powder taking a grand total of 2 minutes to apply!


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm like everyone else..I wear it every day.  I have sun damage (I'm at NC15/20..what'd you expect?!) on my cheeks, and I feel self conscious if the red shows.  It takes me about 20/30 minutes; at least 15-20 minutes for my face alone. so depending if I do a super casual eye or a lot of shadow it takes longer. I won't list everything but I can't live without my Merle Norman green concealer (which is so old it's stupid..but still good!) Fix + and my mineral powder, and concealer.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 9, 2008)

wow okay sooooooooo first of all- i have a 5 month old so when im not going out which is uhmmmmmmmmmmm on fridays. LOL... i dont wear makeup. But am i the only one here who does a full face and can do it in about 10 mintues and it still looks good?

Im sorry but i cant contemplate spending 30-45 minutes on my fave makeup.. at the MOST ill spend 15 if im doing something tricky with my eye makeup.. and I wear EVERY time:

moisturizer
Hyper reel in nc400 with a 187
MSF in medium dark
MSF in warmed
Fancy ray cremeblush with a 188
eyeshadow base (paint pot or otherwise)
up to 3+ eyeshadows
fluidline
mascara + curl lashes
lipgloss/lipstick.

maybe i just don take my time or something.. who knows....


----------



## Sushi. (Sep 9, 2008)

I wake up an hour and 45 minutes early for when i have to leave in order to shower do my hair and makeup. so for hair i just blow dry it with leave in conditioner and then straighten it. then for my makeup i put on foundation, blush, then eyeshadow, liner, and mascara.


----------



## reverieinbflat (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dolcedaniela* 

 
_*I wear make up everyday
You wanna be consistent, you don't wanna look like a better version of yourself only half of the time...*_

 
...

I like the way I look with or without make-up. I have no versions of me, I have me.

I usually manage 3 out of 4 days for make-up during the work week, usually a smoky-eye type thing. 1/4 is usually a "barely" day where I just wanna be a little glowy. And at least one work day is a snooze day. No make-up, no big deal. 

Days off? Forget it, most of the time.


----------



## gujifijian (Sep 14, 2008)

I wear makeup only to cover up my acne scars! I hate it as well! I wish I could go makeup free and my skin could breathe! But since it's not working with watever I try to fix it, I wear makeup everyday!

Smashbox primer or Bare Essentials Primer
Revlon Colorstay Foundation in Early Tan
Physicians Formula Yellow Corrector
Mac Studio Finish concealer in NW35
Eyeliner
UDPP and eyeshadow
Mascara
and of course
Clinique Shimmering Tones! 

It takes me an hour and half to apply my makeup as I want perfection b4 I leave for the day! 

*wat a list*


----------



## stellarrina (Sep 14, 2008)

i try not to wear make up every day so ive gone down to maybe 3 times a week but it usually takes me 30-45 minutes mostly because i wait for my moisturizer to dry and primer as well. i don't like rushing and having nasty foundation streaks or....uneven eyeliner. =]


----------



## vintageortacky (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't wear makeup everyday, although I do wear it most days. I do wear sunscreen everyday though, and doing so has lessened my need for foundation.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 15, 2008)

I wear a quick face of make-up everyday for work, which is concealer, powder, simple eyeshadow, mascara, blush and lip gloss. It takes me about 15-20 minutes.

At the weekend, I go for more colourful, dramatic makeup. The weekends are when my 'experiments' take place. Lol!


----------



## zeroxstar (Sep 16, 2008)

no. on a normal week i probably only wear makeup 3 days (mwf when I'm in school) and then it's usually only bronzer, a neutral lid wash, tinted moisterizers and mascara. I loove wearing makeup but i don't have time before school and I never put it on just to leave the house. 
I just don't care enough and mascara irritates my contacts so if I do put it on, it will bother me later. 
However, if my bf & i are going out or having date night, i might spend...oh, an hour or two doing makeup because it's so much fun to do! I'm sorta jealous of girls who have a reason to wear makeup every day!


----------



## kariii (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes, when I'm going to class.. I only wear bare mineral foundation, bronzer, blush, lip balm and mascara, and shade in eyebrows of course.. takes about 10 mins..


When I'm going out.. could take me anywhere from 45 mins to over an hr


----------



## joygasm (Sep 16, 2008)

I do it every day.
Just about whenever i leave the house.


For my day i wear:
Moisturizer.
Mac Prep and prime
Concealer
Foundation.
Mineralized Powder
Cheek contour powder.
Blush
Cheek Highlight.
Pencil eyeliner for my waterline.
Eyeshadow primer.
Eyeshadow's.
Fluidline Eyeliner.
Mascara.
And fake lashes.

Then I put on lipliner and lipgloss and I'm out the door.

Takes me about an hour.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 16, 2008)

I wear makeup to work everyday. 

Everyday:
Select SPF 15
Prep + Prime (for face and eyes)
Concealer
Loose powder
Fluidline 
Mascara
Blushes
Lipstick/lipglass

On weekends, I do the everyday makeup + eyeshadows.


----------



## miss anna (Sep 16, 2008)

i only wear powder to school...
if i'm going out, i'll wear powder,eyeliner,mascara & lipgloss...
i'll add blush for special occasion...


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I wear makeup to work everyday. 

Everyday:
Select SPF 15
Prep + Prime (for face and eyes)
Concealer
Loose powder
Fluidline 
Mascara
Blushes
Lipstick/lipglass

On weekends, I do the everyday makeup + eyeshadows._

 
DITTO! But on Saturdays when I work at MAC - I go ALL OUT!


----------



## HeatherAnn (Sep 18, 2008)

I wear makeup every day for work

My routine:
Moisturizer
Skin Primer
Concealer
Foundation
Setting powder
blush
Eyeshadow primer
eyeshadows
eyeliner
mascara
lipstick and/or gloss

It takes about 10-15 minutes.
On the weekend I'll domtimes experiment with a new look & that usually takes about 20-30 minutes.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 18, 2008)

I only wear makeup to work and if I am going  out with my dh or friends. I hardly ever wear makeup on my off day if I am just hanging out at home, shopping or taking my son to his play spots. My dh prefers me with no makeup so I try to accommodate his "desire" a couple days a week...and I wear just the bare necessities to work and church 5 maybe 10 mins is all I put in to it


----------



## shootout (Sep 18, 2008)

Whenever I leave the house. Even if it's just to go to the grocery store.
Of course, some days I just wear something simple and neutral.


----------

